# Einen Acer-Computer mit OEM-Windows-Betriebssystem von versteckter Partition befr.



## lusthansa (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen alten, schrottigen Acer Aspire Schlepptop, den ich als simplen Datenspeicher zu phys. Sicherungszwecken nutzen will bzw. wo große Files zum Lagern drauf sollen, die man sehr selten braucht, die aus Datenschutzgründen aber auch nicht auf einen Filehoster sollen.

Das Ding hatte mal iwas mit 320irgendwas GB.

Das war gesplittet in die Partitionen C und E, die der PC-Techniker beim Kauf angelegt hatte: ca. 150 GB für C (OS) und 150 GB für E (Daten).

Verbleiben 20 GB für eine versteckte Partition.

Die hat in der Systemsteuerung keinen Namen und kann nicht gelöscht werden. Man kann sie auch nicht umformatieren und umbenennen. Man kann ich kein anderes Dateisystem zuweisen.

Ich möchte nun den Computer in einen "nackten" Zustand ohne Betriebssystem überführen (hat man das nicht mal früher Format C) genannt, außerdem soll nur noch eine Partition überbleiben. Der PC soll danach aussehen wie einer, den man OHNE Betriebssystem zum selber installieren kauft.

Ich habe soetwas noch nicht gemacht und benötige Tipps, wie ich das Ding "nackt" bekomme und wie ich E und die komische OEM-Partition lösche!

Danke für Ratschläge, mfG lusthansa


----------



## sheel (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi

eine Möglichkeit: Eine Linux-Livecd
Knoppix runterladen, auf eine CD brennen

Laptop mit eingelegter CD starten,
mit dem Programm GParted die Partitionen alle löschen und eine Neue mit voller Größe anlegen.

Nur...ohne dann ein neues Betriebssystem zu installieren
wird dir das Gerät als Datenspeicher nicht viel nützen.
Weil man nichts von außerhalb auf die Festplatte bekommt.
Was wäre denn, wenn du einfach die Platte allein verwendest?
...Kein Grund, das Gerät rundherum mitzuverwenden,
wenn es wirklich nur Datenspeicher sein soll.


----------



## lusthansa (1. Dezember 2012)

Hi, was ist denn eine Linux-Livecd Knoppix? Ist das eine CD, mit der ich ein Linux-Betriebssystem erhalte? Und finde ich auf der Linux-Livecd dann ohne Linuxkenntnisse (bin reiner Windoof+Mac-User!!) dieses Tool GParted?

Ja ... ein neues Betriebssystem würde ich natürlich anlegen: Windows 7 Home Premium, das habe ich legal rumliegen.

Das mit der Platte allein verwenden: Das ist ja ein Laptop, kein PC. Die haben doch ganz spezielle Standards, oder? Die Platte bekomme ich (ausgeschraubt) ja niemals an USB angeschlossen ... Was für eine spezielle Festplatten-Umhüllung (Gehäuse) muss ich mir da kaufen? Was würdest Du empfehlen?

Danke für die Tipps ... ansonsten ist das mit dem Computer "drumherum" auch kein Problem, so klein ist mein Büro nicht 

LG lusthansa


----------



## sheel (1. Dezember 2012)

Knoppix ist (eine der vielen) Linux-Abarten, ja.
Bei einer LiveCD kann man das Betriebssystem direkt von der CD/DVD starten,
ohne irgendwas auf die Festplatte installieren zu müssen.

Und der Grund für Linux generell: Bei Sachen, wo Windows sagt "Nein, geht nicht, weil das der
Hersteller so eingestellt hat" stört sich Linux nicht daran und machts einfach.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass am Laptop nichts mehr wichtiges gespeichert ist
(bzw. woanders eine Sicherung ist).


Download:
http://www.knoppix.org/ bisschen unten, 4 Pinguinbilder, das Zweite ist Download.
Irgendeinen Mirror aus der Liste aussuchen und dort als Protokoll HTTP nehmen.

Die Bedienung ist eigentlich nicht so schwer.
Wenn man die gebrannte CD startet, etwas warten, bis die grafische Oberfläche da ist
(sobald der komische Pinguin durch ein anderes Hintergrundbild ersetzt wurde).
In der linken unteren Ecke ist so ein Menüknopf, vergleichbar auch bei Windows vorhanden.
Im Menü sollte irgendwo GParted zu finden sein (ich glaub, bei Einstellungen).


Hier ein Screenshot von GParted:
http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screens/gparted_1_big.png

Rechts oben, wo _/dev/sda (298Gib)_ steht wählt man die Platte.
Sollte beim Laptop kein großes Problem sein.

Dann im Menü auf Laufwerk (Device im englischen Screenshot)
und _Partitionstabelle erstellen_.
Warnung, dass alles gelöscht wird, bestätigen.
(noch passiert sowieso nichts).

Dann neben Laufwerk auf Partition/Neu, volle Größe, nicht formatieren.

Zum Schluss unter Laufwerk und Partition auf den (grünen?) Haken,
der am Screenshot (noch) ausgegraut ist.
Wird erst farbig, wenn man irgendwas geändert hat.
Mit dem Klick auf den Haken werden die Änderungen dann erst wirklich gemacht.

Warten, bis es fertig ist (sieht man schön), dann braucht man Linux eigentlich nicht mehr.
GParted zu, Linux aus, CD raus.
Die Platte ist zwar noch nicht verwendungsfertig,
aber den Rest macht Win7 bei der Installation selbst.
Oder, falls die Platte extern verwendet wird, geht das auch von irgendeinem Computer aus.


Zum Ausbauen/extern verwenden:
Keine Ahnung, welche Platte du hast...


----------



## Dr Dau (1. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei Win7 aussieht, aber früher konnte man bei der Installation festlegen wo Win installiert werden soll und dabei auch Partitionen löschen und neu anlegen.
Aber auch hier gilt natürllich dass dann alle vorhandenen Daten auf der Festplatte verloren gehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## sheel (1. Dezember 2012)

Problem ist, Windows berücksichtigt irgendwie, was eine Recoverypartition ist.
Zumindest manchmal, irgendwie.


----------



## SkyDevMent (9. Dezember 2012)

Die Lösung des Problems mit Windows ist ganz einfach: 
1. Original Image aus dem MSDN/Technet laden
2. Image auf DVD brennen / USB-STICK
3. Von DVD/USB-Stick starten
4. Partitions Manager verwenden und alle Partitionen löschen
5. Neu Instalieren
6. Problem gelöst.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Leon Bergmann


----------



## lusthansa (9. Februar 2013)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> ...



Hi, sheel, sorry, kann erst nach 2 Monaten nach Threadstart die Sache weiterdenken :-( ... habe knoppix.org besucht. Besitze nur 4.7GB-Rohlinge. Der kleinste DL ist 5,98 GB (CD ftp, http sind mir das zu viele Einzeldateien), der größte 16,irgendwas (DVD) - also beides zu groß.

Frage: Was kann ich jetzt machen? Gibt es KLEINE Knoppix-Varianten für DVD-Brennen per Mac?

Danke an alle. LG lusthansa


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2013)

Es gibt auch eine CD-Version.
Sollte das Nötigste dabeihaben.


----------

